# Anyone who had homebirth without pool?



## Vrinda

Can I use bathtub in place of birthing pool?

Thing is, I am not sure if I want water birth, but I do like to consider homebirth.

For my first one, I remembered I did not like putting water near my belly ( or anything for that matter, didnt like even anyone touching me during contractions )
I had V B in hospital for first, and I was asked to get to shower from time to time, and didnt really find it comforting.


But for second one, I am considering if I might like waterbirth, but not sure if I want a pool. I can just go in bathtub? And if I dont like it, I can have birth without pool. Also would help to know what position did you use for birthing at home without pool?


----------



## MindUtopia

I had planned a home water birth, but in the end, didn't like the pool at all and only spent 20 minutes in there before I got out. That was for my first. For my second, I plan to have another home birth and won't bother with the pool. I think it's really about what suits you. Me personally, I don't take baths, don't really like swimming pools or the ocean or generally being in water. Actually, people kinda thought it was funny that I wanted a water birth because I'm not someone who generally likes water! In the end, I spent most of my labour rocking on a birth ball with a TENS machine and then when pushing walked around the house in between pushes and squatted where I needed to. I gave birth on my bedroom floor kneeling against a chair, which worked great for me. I think if you feel like you might want a water birth, there's no harm in having a birth pool available (unless you have a large bath tub that you could submerse yourself in). If you don't end up using it, then that's fine. But if you find you really do want it, you'll be thankful you had it. I'm glad I did have a birth pool so I could give it a try. But it was a lot of effort and time on the part of my husband to fill it up and regulate the temp, which just won't be possible next time with a 3-4 year old running around. I want him to be with our daughter if she happens to be there and for his focus to be on her as well as supporting me, not flapping about with tap adaptors and boiling kettles of water when I boiler can't keep up with the demand for hot water. Plus I just don't desire a water birth anymore having had a dry land birth as I didn't need it for pain relief anyway. I did hear someone once say that they were getting a birth pool just to use as a birthing space but not planning to fill it up with water. I can really see how this would be beneficial as it would be cozy and you would have lots of options for grips to hold on to and squat or kneel, and with a liner in the pool, you can just lift it all out after for easy clean up. I can see how that would be really nice, so maybe worth considering if you decide actually labouring or birthing in water isn't for you.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had ds in the hospital (hated it) and decided to have dd at home. It was the best decision made. I had the option to move about as I wanted and just did what my body told me. I had a shower early on as I had some back Labor. I wanted the option to get in to my tub but never felt like it while in the latter stages of labour. I had her standing in my bathroom which felt the best and I think gravity helped to get her out. Good luck!


----------



## Vrinda

MindUtopia, thank you once again.Also last option you mentioned, indeed, it's a great tip. Maybe I can set up a pool in conservatory just in case. I am also considering squatting position, I remember last time I was walking in the hospital room nearing pushing stage, and that really helped me. Birthing ball, I am not sure, as it felt like a fire ball during contractions lol, but I will keep that too anyway.

ReadyNwaiting, thanks for your reply, did you have midwife or partner in bathroom?

We have a small bathroom, and a small tub, space can be limiting if midwife also wants to join in during labor? Thanks!


----------



## ellahopesky

yes, just had gas and air and a birth ball. was lovely :flower: xxx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

We have a small bathroom too, dh was sitting on the tub and the midwife was behind me. It was tight but I had enough room to do what I needed to.


----------



## BunnyN

I had a home birth but the idea of a water birth didn't really apeal so we had no pool. I had showers a couple of times and found the water soothing but I really wanted to keep on my feet and moving around. I tried lying down in the bath but it was too restrictive. I don't know if a birth pool would have been better as it is larger but I still don't think I would have liked it. Being at home was lovely though.


----------



## Hieveryone

i've been wondering the same thing. i originally wanted a birthing pool but we have a deep roll-top bath and space in the bathroom for the midwives and husband so i may just use the bath instead. Sounds like it's alot less hassle.

Also, we have wooden floors everywhere downstairs so i'd be worried that if there was a leak the floor would be wrecked and that's the last thing i'd want to sort out with a new baby - anyone got any advice or experience on that? Last time i was in labour i spent most of my time on the loo as all of the pain seemed to be on my backbone as the baby made it's way down. At least if i use the bath the loo will be nearby.

Any advice on making a bath more comfy?


----------



## JenStar1976

Hieveryone said:


> Also, we have wooden floors everywhere downstairs so i'd be worried that if there was a leak the floor would be wrecked and that's the last thing i'd want to sort out with a new baby - anyone got any advice or experience on that?

I used a birthpool in a box eco mini (room for one). When it was delivered, the pool itself had a slow puncture in the floor of the pool, but the liner is so thick that you'd be hard pressed to accidentally puncture it yourself (there was no time for me to return it for a replacement, but i was given half the money back). We had no problems with ours and i plan to use it again this time round with a new liner. x


----------



## Geo2

I'm also planned for homebirth, and havent hired a pool, there's not enough space for one anyway, also last time I enjoyed labouring in a birth pool, if I feel like getting in the water this time, i'm going to use my bathtub, its just a regular sized one, I'm not sure if i want to birth in it, but worked out that i could comfortably squat in it, so may consider that or perhaps I would prefer birthing on dry land. I think in a homebirth you can choose anywhere to give birth so if your not sure about a pool, you have the option of your bath without having the expense of hiring something you might not want to use?


----------



## Srrme

I'm planning a home birth and I don't think I will be using a pool, or birthing in water at all. :)


----------



## Hieveryone

I like the idea of the pain relief it's supposed to bring being in the water.


----------



## Jingles23

We had a home birth. Was planning on using the pool but ended up laboring too quickly. Plus hubby couldn't figure out how to blow it up. I labored standing up and then laid on the couch once he was crowning. Not sure if we'll try the pool again this time. Lots of time to decide though. We were told to buy a few shower curtains from the dollar store and the pool came with a tarp to prevent any leaks.


----------



## Nisenitnyy

I have had four homebirths after one hospital birth. With my first homebirth, I did spend some time in the bathtub, but it annoyed me because it didn't cover the bump all the way and I had to get on hands and knees every time a contraction hit, and I felt like I weighed 800lbs every time I had to do that. With my second homebirth, I didn't use any water at all. With my third homebirth, I hit the shower when transition hit, and delivered in the bathroom minutes after I got out (I had used all the hot water). With my fourth homebirth, I hit the shower again for transition and delivered in the shower. I was definitely running out of hot water, so thankfully it didn't take too long.

I am not really a fan of floating in my own dead skin cells and stuff, so I don't know if I could really get comfortable in a birth pool. The idea still appeals to me in some way, but I doubt I'll ever do it. The shower is nice though.


----------



## bumphope

I had a home birth and didn't use a pool /bath. I had a cold shower to cool me down, but only for a minute or two... X


----------

